# Are you a superstitious plumber??



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Well the title says it.....
I'll post mine. 

Never turn the torch bottle off till the water is on and tested for leaks. Too many times I've wrapped up my tools, turned off my tank coiled my hose and hung it on the regulator only to have to undo all of it once I actually test my work. 

Never,ever pour drained water from the kitchen sink stoppage back down the drain after its cleared and put back together. This will lead to me removing the trap and snaking it agin every time. I always pour it out in the street. 


Well, what's yours??


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

Glue type test caps, i glue them, twist 1/4 turn, tap 3 times, and hold for 30 seconds. Weird, i know but they never leak!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I never plumb on Mondays. Tuesdays are iffy also so I stay home. Wednesdays are my off day so that leaves Thursday and Friday but I've got so little done all week that it seems pointless to get the tools out now and of course the weekends are for relaxing at the lake.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Well the title says it.....
> I'll post mine. ... Time for a recap ...
> 
> Never,ever pour drained water from the kitchen sink stoppage back down the drain after its cleared and put back together. This will lead to me removing the trap and snaking it agin every time. I always pour it out in the street.
> ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I never plumb on Mondays. Tuesdays are iffy also so I stay home. Wednesdays are my off day so that leaves Thursday and Friday but I've got so little done all week that it seems pointless to get the tools out now and of course the weekends are for relaxing at the lake.


Haha. Classic. I'm gonna print this out and frame it and stick it on my bosses desk.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I do the torch thing. Too. Never roll up the hose or turn it off till water is on


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I never turn the water on a copper job until I've satisfied my OCD and checked every joint exactly five times, flicked the lights on and off then count the fittings. :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I never load any of my tools up until everything is back on and functioning properly.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thank my lucky stars that I'm not a superstitious person... :whistling2:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It's not superstition! If I put my torch away or pack up the tools before everything is tested I will have a leak! (and I'm sure the same is true for propress) 

Another truth is if it sounds like any easy job and I get it in my head that this should go smoothly, IT WON'T!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tuesdays never been a good day for me on any jobs.. so I took up golfing.. it isn't any better...cry


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

If get a Waterheater call, I'll get two more that week, then won't get one for weeks.

Same for garbage disposers

Same for main line stoppages.

Sometimes I feel like if I blow off a call the phone will stop ringing.


But it is all in my head.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I learned awhile back, not to ask for a lil something something right when you get home from a bad sewer backup. Dont know why but she always gives a discusted look like i smell or something.


----------



## bkplumber (Jan 24, 2011)

I do a rain dance when I don't feel like doing a big rough-in or site work


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Are you a superstitious plumber??


Nope. No superstitions, no religions, no use for any of that nonsense. :001_tongue:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/you-superstitious-plumber-21687/#post332162


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't test anything on Fridays that doesn't absolutely need to be tested that day.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I almost always use a marker to mark pipe when I'm using propress so I can make sure I get the pipe bottomed out in the fittings.

Sometimes I forget and still have the near overwhelming need to mark the pipe even after I've pressed it up...as if that might "fix" it if it wasn't fully seated before pressing :laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

The "quick easy service call" on Friday after 2:00 will bite you in the ass. Better off scheduling a rough in that way you can bug out early and start the weekend right.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bkplumber said:


> I do a rain dance when I don't feel like doing a big rough-in or site work


 Better off washing ur truck beforehand??


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't put the handle back on the shower valve until you make sure the hot and cold is right.... Everytime I do the hot and cold are reversed!:furious:

Moen no big deal...... Most others....pain in the a**


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Don't doll any sewer cables up. Hell when running drains I never put up any thing till the drain is clear


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Never shut off water (particularly a gate valve) after noon on Friday!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta have a smoke before turning on the water. Never pass anything under a ladder.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never ever walk under a ladder. Always hand a folding knife back to me the way I handed it to u. Open or close.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Don't ask me anything while I'm snaking a line! :tooth:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Never shut off water (particularly a gate valve) after noon on Friday!


Never touch a gate valve or plastic stem stop period.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JK949 said:


> Never touch a gate valve or plastic stem stop period.


If _only_ that were possible :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> Don't ask me anything while I'm snaking a line! :tooth:


 He's back !!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> If get a Waterheater call, I'll get two more that week, then won't get one for weeks.
> 
> Same for garbage disposers
> 
> ...


Every Fire Fighter knows things come in 3's


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

futz said:


> Nope. No superstitions, no religions, no use for any of that nonsense. :001_tongue:
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/you-superstitious-plumber-21687/#post332162


Robot


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Every Fire Fighter knows things come in 3's


That is a fact!!:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> If _only_ that were possible :laughing:


It is for me, I bust out the meter wrench and show how inconvenient things can be. If I see a valve covered in corrosion, it gets recommended for replacement and worked around.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Well never fails...

I was changing a main valve today, I had water coming down the line on me, it was being a bugger... Finally got the solder to flow all around the fitting... Wasn't thinking, turned the bottle off wrapped up the tools put everything away.. Turn water on and... Shiot!! 

Never fails.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Every time i would buy a tape measure i would pull out the whole tape and right my name now i work by my self and still catch my self doing it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Well never fails...
> 
> I was changing a main valve today, I had water coming down the line on me, it was being a bugger... Finally got the solder to flow all around the fitting... Wasn't thinking, turned the bottle off wrapped up the tools put everything away.. Turn water on and... Shiot!!
> 
> Never fails.


Yep. Never roll up till u know ur good to go


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> Every time i would buy a tape measure i would pull out the whole tape and right my name now i work by my self and still catch my self doing it


I always write my name somewhere around the 10' mark.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I pull it all out if they steal it i pull it all out and check if you got mine I'll their it at you


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

revenge said:


> Every time i would buy a tape measure i would pull out the whole tape and right my name now i work by my self and still catch my self doing it




That's pretty funny:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yep. Never roll up till u know ur good to go




I had a helper with me that messed up my "flow". Sometimes I work better alone.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I never turn water off after 2:00. Especially on Fridays. Never make an effort to go quickly. You will always make simple mistakes then. I never concern myself with time on the job. The time for that is before while bidding, and after while looking over numbers and checking hours.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I had a large coil (2" tap 5' long) to pull out and check, my drill batt charger went (under warranty) so I bought a new one because I always have to drill out and re tap some of the bolts if not all. Wadaya know not a single bolt broke


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I had a large coil (2" tap 5' long) to pull out and check, my drill batt charger went (under warranty) so I bought a new one because I always have to drill out and re tap some of the bolts if not all. Wadaya know not a single bolt broke


If you wouldn't have, every bolt would have broken.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i never say, i'll be done in 10 mins. or i'll be right there. this is an easy one.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Well the title says it.....
> I'll post mine.
> 
> Never turn the torch bottle off till the water is on and tested for leaks. Too many times I've wrapped up my tools, turned off my tank coiled my hose and hung it on the regulator only to have to undo all of it once I actually test my work.
> ...


:laughing: i sift the bucket when pouring the water and "blockage" back down ... never have a problem.. 
HOWEVER !!! NEVER PUT YOUR TOOLS AWAY TILL YOUR SURE YOUR LEAK IS 100% FIXED


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thank my lucky stars that I'm not superstitious! :whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Firmly believe that my van is haunted. Won't let me get a call if it's not clean. Last week was jam packed, this monday and tuesday...dead silence. So it's tues afternoon and I'm flipping out again..go into the van and it's a mess. Got it all cleaned up, come outside to empty the trash can I keep inside and the phone rings. Been working yesterday and today and have 2 lined up for tomorrow. And before you say I'm crazy, this has happened before and it happens constantly.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> . .....And before you say I'm crazy, this has happened before and it happens constantly.


Noted... Still crazy :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish i had that problem. My van is a mess


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Under no circumstances if your digging. It's friday evening or any day near or after 5 SAY I'll just get this one last scoop and we will be good. Because 9 out of 10 times you'll cut gas utility or a 200 pair tv cable. I've been bit so many times by getting that last scoop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Never take the solder kit to van until the job is complete. 

Never say "That is an easy fix."

Snake jobs come in threes. 

When I forget to restock something, calls will pour in requiring that item. 

Do not brag about how good things have been going, mention it sure, brag about it and things will quickly go bad.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never tell MizBiz it is going to be an early day.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Well the title says it.....
> I'll post mine.
> 
> Never turn the torch bottle off till the water is on and tested for leaks. Too many times I've wrapped up my tools, turned off my tank coiled my hose and hung it on the regulator only to have to undo all of it once I actually test my work.
> ...


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Never take the solder kit to van until the job is complete.
> 
> Never say "That is an easy fix."
> 
> ...


 i forgot about the restock. :laughing: 
1.. i got one in the truck that will get me though the day. (any part, you pick)
2..this will olny take 10 mins.
3..wow things are going pertty good today


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The first line after changing your sewer cable will be a PITA.

Washing your coveralls means your getting muddy, same with spraying out the back of the truck. 

The day before you go on call will be a late night. 

A call will come in as soon as you take your boots off.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

after i test for power on a water heater i will still cross both hot wires to see if they pop every time never fail


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do the torch thing. Too. Never roll up the hose or turn it off till water is on


 ABSOLUTELY !! 

Never bring my book in till the work is totally done or something always goes wrong :yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

An advantage of being an atheist is that I'm not superstitious either. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I never argue with an atheist on Saturday !!!! Lol

Bad luck to do that !!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> An advantage of being an atheist is that I'm not superstitious either. :thumbsup:



It's not a supreme being doing it. It's the law of averages catching up, you notice most superstitions involve Friday or around five. It's like the cops needing their quota.:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I try to NEVER turn down a call.
As soon as I start getting picky and turn down a call the phone wont ring for days.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

you should never post on the 13th page of a superstitious thread... it is bad luck with evil results.  were half way there..
also i walk under ladders all the time and put hats on beds..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I took my own pencil reamer to my j man and have it with me daily at work. My good luck charm. I lost it one day. Doin a rough in. And looked for it for an hour. Found it the next day. A $2 tool. But it's my good luck charm


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

In August of 2008 I was dispatched on a call in Dallas. I met the elderly
widow who owned the house. She took me around back and showed me
a small "lake" that had formed in her backyard from an irrigation system
leak. The system did not have a double check required by code and was
tied in direct to the water service. I informed her that I could not help
her without there being a proper back-flow device on the system. Gave her an estimate. She was very understanding and invited me in the house to
look at her toilet. All three toilets in her modest home were original and
falling apart. I called the city and arranged for her to get vouchers for
three brand new toilets and two days later, installed the toilets for her.
An irrigation company had brought her irrigation up to code and fixed
her backyard leak (beating my price). When collecting her bill at the kitchen table, in walked her son. He was autistic (mild) and cussed
like a sailor, but was very nice to talk to. He had this "thing" about pennies. He covered them with scotch tape. Claimed that when he
gave them to people he ran into, they won lottery money!!!
He offered me some pennies and I took them to be nice.
From that day, I have been dispatched to this woman's house three
times from three different companies. She was not aware that I had
changed employers, never asked for me, it has just been "luck".
The thing about this whole deal is that from the day I received the coins
from her son, I have carried one in my pocket EVERY DAY.
The last time I arrived at her house, she cried when I showed her my
penny, still wrapped in scotch tape. That penny is my lucky charm...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Luck favors the prepared.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

"I find that luck will often enough favor a man, if his courage holds."


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Never touch anything you're not getting paid for.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> Never touch anything you're not getting paid for.


This is a huge one. Every time you want to help someone out and tighten a packing nut, and the valve blows off. If you charge, it's fine. Also the liability. I will be paid if I'm going to take on additional liability.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll walk under a ladder, then hop on board a plane and sit in the 13th row with a black cat in my lap doing it all on Friday the 13th.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll walk under a ladder, then hop on board a plane and sit in the 13th row with a black cat in my lap doing it all on Friday the 13th.


 Guess ya a NY Mets fan, lol.. they blame the black cat at the '69 Cubs vs Mets game...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll walk under a ladder, then hop on board a plane and sit in the 13th row with a black cat in my lap doing it all on Friday the 13th.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Jinx!!!!! 

Next time your finished clearing a k/s pour the drained waste water down the drain and I'll bet you'll be snaking it again:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Jinx!!!!!
> 
> Next time your finished clearing a k/s pour the drained waste water down the drain and I'll bet you'll be snaking it again:laughing:


I usually empty the trap into the sink I've just disconnected it from and get a lap full of black goo... I'm not all that bright. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> I usually empty the trap into the sink I've just disconnected it from and get a lap full of black goo... I'm not all that bright. :laughing:


That's what u get for smoking...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't walk under a ladder...someone might drop a hammer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's what u get for smoking...


I can quit smoking, you'll be (insert derogatory adjective here) forever.
:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> I can quit smoking, you'll be (insert derogatory adjective here) forever.
> :laughing:


Been that way ever since I quit over 22 yrs ago... but with more than 80% and counting are happy to be in smoke free living.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I never talk about a pain in the ass job. NEVER! because if i do it never fails il get that call at midnight that.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I for one, would love to hear W weigh in on this topic! :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> I for one, would love to hear W weigh in on this topic! :yes: :laughing:


If it weren't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pfft... Cop out :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am afraid to say anything ... Because I know it's going to back fire


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I am afraid to say anything ... Because I know it's going to back fire


Can you tell I've been waiting, old friend? :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well my luck cannt get any worse than the last few days


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Well my luck cannt get any worse than the last few days


 thats just like praying it will


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I will never ever catch a red light if I'm trying to read something on the zone!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I will never ever catch a red light if I'm trying to read something on the zone!!


^^^ THIS!!! LMFAO! So true!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I do same with torch it never goes back in truck till water is on and there are no leaks, if u put it away you will have a leak lol. Most of the guys ive worked with over the years have the same superstition.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

If I walk into a call without shoe covers in my back pocket then the customer will always ask me to remove my shoes. Everytime. Never fails. I'll run back to the truck to grab them.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I had this one customer ask me to do the same and as walk in she had about ten cats and cat PS ABCs **** stains on the carpet go figure


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I once had a lady put her drop clothes down under mine she thought they looked to dirty to be protecting her floors. Even after I explained ans showed her that my drop cloths have a clean side I put down and a dirty side we put up to walk on.


----------

